# Green Algae On Tank



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

I recently noticed that I have some green algae growing on the walls of my tank. This stuff is very hard to scrub off with a scouring pad and my pleco cant seem to get it off either. How do I get rid of this stuff without having bust my azz scrubbing the tank.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Glass tank? If so, a metal aquarium scraper blade or even razor blade will work...just be sure to always go up and down with the blade and never sideways when scraping. It is a lot easier to get it when you first notice it with those scrubby pads then later on once it has established. If it comes back pretty quick, you need to look into the causes such as light level (too much, is it near a window) and nitrates (water change schedule).


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I use a mag float to remove my GSA "green spot algae" It may take several swipes but it does eventually come off.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Algae scraper + less light + frecuent water changes...


----------

